# Live Streaming radio stations



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I seem to be having problems picking up live streaming radio stations. I am on dial up- dont know if that matters with radio- buthave a fairly new dell puter with quad 4 processor. Having trouble finding stations that broadcast live and getting them to play.

What does it mean when it says a station is " buffering "

thank you


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

It's all a speed issue. Internet radio works best on high speed connections. Buffering is like waiting for a file to download. You are waiting for a slow connection to download what the station is playing. It plays a little, and then you have to wait again.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have used online stations a few times but I find they set many cookies and I also have found that SPAM increases after the use of them. Maybe their security isn't as great as it should be or whatever, and might be better then it was several years ago but I'm a little leery of them based on my experiences.

Do a before and after Spybot and cookie view, etc.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Sorry, upon rethinking I shouldn't have posted as I gave an opinion rather than any helpful information My apologies.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Randy Rooster said:


> I seem to be having problems picking up live streaming radio stations. I am on dial up- dont know if that matters with radio- buthave a fairly new dell puter with quad 4 processor. Having trouble finding stations that broadcast live and getting them to play.
> 
> What does it mean when it says a station is " buffering "
> 
> thank you


Buffering means that the radio stream is being sent and cached to your pc before playing. The buffer* in theory* will allow the stream to keep playing when the connection is slow and or has drop offs. If you are using Windows Media Player, you can change the buffering to a higher amount that may resolve some of your problems.....keep in mind that you are on dial-up and this may not work regardless.

To change Windows Media Player buffer settings.
Click on Tools>>>Options>>>Performance.
In the Network Performance Settings, change the default Buffer from 40 to 60 (which is the highest allowed). 
Click on OK to accept the changes.

Again, this may or not work....the next step would be to get a hi-speed connection...which may not even be an option for you.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

internet radio on dialup -- always going to be bad. How about a nice AM/FM radio?


----------



## Suburbman (Apr 9, 2009)

You are likely trying to listen to streaming radio programs encoded at bit rates too high for your dial-up internet connection. The Google search below will find programs encoded at bit rates your dial-up connection should be capable of handling:http://www.google.com/search?q=internet+radio+16-kbps|24-kbps|32-kbps​


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you everyone


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

mnn2501 said:


> internet radio on dialup -- always going to be bad. How about a nice AM/FM radio?


My AM/FM radio fades out all the time. 

And I can get tons of stations online that aren't available where I live. But since I'm on dialup, I can only get certain stations to come in. But I am able to get a few Old Time Radio (1930's to 1950's) stations to stream.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

ladycat said:


> My AM/FM radio fades out all the time.
> 
> And I can get tons of stations online that aren't available where I live. But since I'm on dialup, I can only get certain stations to come in. But I am able to get a few Old Time Radio (1930's to 1950's) stations to stream.


Less demand for those stations?? so their servers are less busy??

I liked some of the jazz stations online but never found one that worked well with dialup. Some guy on ebay selling collections of old radio shows (assume they are now in public domain) on cd for cheap. I havent bought any but tempted by some of them.


----------

